

An Unexpected Lesson on Entrepreneurship from a Cup Noodle Museum - p0larboy
http://colintoh.com/blog/unexpected-entrepreneurship-lesson-cup-noodle-musuem

======
binarymax
About a year ago I got really into Ramen for a couple months and sampled as
much as I could. There is a tremendous amount of variety and fun in those
packets and bowls. I spent lots of time on this site:
[http://www.theramenrater.com/](http://www.theramenrater.com/)

Beware - it is not the healthiest habit to get into :)

My go-to favorite was the Nongshim brand for noodle quality...but I've since
given it up.

------
fleitz
Brings new meaning to the idea of being ramen profitable.

